# Donor sperm IVF cycle?



## Nm2bns (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I am a single lady due to start IVF cycle sometime this year using donor sperm and also being an egg sharer. I shared my eggs a few years ago when I cycled with my ex partner but we did ICSI as his sperm was very bad.

My clinic said that I can egg share again which is great, and my GP will do my bloods (already had the epensive blood tests done at the clinic a few years ago which were the cystic fibrosis and karyotype etc). 
This means I only pay for the donor sperm, hfea fees and egg sharer package.

Due to using donor sperm would it be ok just doing IVF instead of ICSI? I know that frozen sperm isn't as good as fresh so to speak.

I'm still young , in my mid 20's and respond well to the drugs... Produced 17 eggs 2 years ago on 225 menopur. My recipient got a BFP and I've already had a natural pregnancy and birth and consultant  said I was unlucky and it may have been because my ex partner sperm wasn't good when I got a BFN when I egg shared 2 years ago.

Thanks

Have I any hope


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

With donor sperm it should be super sperm so often you don't need ICSI. Some clinics ICSI everything as a higher chance of fertilisation, or sometimes clinics need to ICSI the donor sperm when they have defrosted it and it.  This happened to my friend at LWC, they didn't forewarn her about this so she appealed and only had to pay half the ICSI cost - she didn't mind as that is her son!
L


----------



## Nm2bns (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks  

X


----------

